# I left a Facebook Group



## debodun (Friday at 9:36 AM)

I went to post an item for sale on Adirondack Antiques a few weeks ago and I was never notified that it had been accepted. When I checked on it, it was still "pending", then I noticed there hasn't been any activity since August 2021. I sent PMs to the 2 group administrators and they never replied. I assumed then it was an inactive group, so I deleted my membership.


----------



## Nathan (Friday at 9:40 AM)

There's a lot of 'dead' Facebook group's that sound interesting, but for some reason don't attract a lot of attention.


----------



## debodun (Friday at 9:56 AM)

They can't be reported just for being inactive. They have to be spamming or promoting violence, etc.


----------



## win231 (Friday at 10:06 AM)




----------

